# Is It Damaging To Power On A Mobo Using Screwdriver?



## MikeTyson (Jul 16, 2010)

I dont actually have a power button and have never had one  lol, I always just power on by shorting the pins on the motherboard labelled for PWR

Is this damaging in any way or shall I just carry on? It's a new mobo after all, wanna keep it tip-top


----------



## choppy (Jul 16, 2010)

isnt that exactly what a power button does anyway?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 16, 2010)

choppy said:


> isnt that exactly what a power button does anyway?



+1


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, you will eventually degrade the pins and cause damage.  Granted that may take quite some time but eventually it will cause problems.

They do make cheap switches, even PCI switches.  Why not just raid an old computer case and gut it's power button?  I have an extra one even.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2010)

it's no problem using whatever metal piece you have handy. there is no degrading unless you bend them back and forth all the time


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2010)

as said by everyone else, its fine. just be careful not to stab the motherboard with the screwdriver.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 16, 2010)

Pay postage and I will send you one?   (power button)

Price of a stamp.



Give me your address and you get one for free lol


----------



## MikeTyson (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks everyone 

currently im just using the end of a USB plug from an iPod adapter... cos hey, it's made of metal so why the hell not


----------



## MikeTyson (Jul 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Pay postage and I will send you one?   (power button)
> 
> Price of a stamp.
> 
> ...



Ohhh really? Such a kind man! THank yooouu!  Ha


----------



## sylva (Jul 22, 2010)

There will be no damage, just watch not to touch anything inadvertently, especially pins of chips; they short very easily. I have an old board that I use as a test bench. I start it exactly as you're starting yours. Since voltages are very low, no sparks will ensue. My board's pins are Au coated and, therefore, there's no danger for corrosion either. S.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2010)

I like to put on leather soled shoes and drag my feet over some nylon carpet for a few minutes first though to build up a nice charge.

{kidding}


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 22, 2010)

I started my PC with a screwdriver/keys/etc. for about 4 months straight.


----------



## Maban (Jul 22, 2010)

I once started a friend's once with a screwdriver and it sparked. Scared the hell out of me. But the board did just fine.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to start my server with a screwdriver. I really dont want to... but the STUPID SUPERMICRO case comes with a proprietary header that does not match with my mainboard... And in Europe there is ZERO support from Supermicro, so I would have to fly in a compatible connector-lead from North America. Part = $5. Postage = $80. Hell no. So I keep using the screwdriver.

Wont ever buy supermicro again.


----------



## Maban (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to start my PC by remote control. Took apart a small RC car and had fun. Hooked it up to 5VSB power.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 22, 2010)

I still start my computer with magic.  

The ritual takes a lot of time and preparation, so I try not to turn my computer off.  I mean, you can only summon the eternal lord of power Mnyzelenath to start your PC with a bolt of magic lightning before he starts that whole, "this is not what magic is for...." speech.  Man that speech gets old fast.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

When I had all the crunching and folding rigs i started them with any metal i had close.didn't cause any damage.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 23, 2010)

Maban said:


> I once started a friend's once with a screwdriver and it sparked. Scared the hell out of me. But the board did just fine.



+1 

My friend's board sparked and I thought I broke it, turns out I didn't plug in the 4870's PCI-E cables.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 23, 2010)

Is this why mobo manufacturers started adding power buttons and reset buttons to the board itself?  I mean I like the reset button, OMG that feature took too long to be added, but I never saw a reason for the power button until now.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 23, 2010)

When I had my computer out on the bench it was the easiest way to start it. I thought I was the only one that did that


----------

